# ANOTHER STRAWBERRY WINE



## NorthernWinos (Jul 7, 2007)

Too hot to be outside...so stayed near the AC and steamed some strawberries for a batch of wine..


20.5#...







Sprinkle sugar and let the steam do the work..






Juice starts flowing...






4.5# pulp left over...






Mixed up a 6 gallon batch...






Will pitch the yeast tomorrow...


----------



## grapeman (Jul 8, 2007)

So you ended up with enough strawberries after all for a batch






Using the steaming method I guess eliminates the seedy mess associated with using the fruit whole in a bag. Looks great.


What do you mean it was too hot? It barely hit 70 yesterday and is giving us a good soaking rain now- finally.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 8, 2007)

Yes, appleman, I got about 28.5# of strawberries...hoping to get enough off the Everbearing ones to make another batch later. 


I thought of putting the pulp in a straining bag and putting it in the primary, but just threw it out onto the compost...let the birds and critters pick at it.


It was 96*F yesterday and a heat index of 101*,it was so stuffy you couldn't breathe last night when the wind went down, was still 87 at 11 PM...cooled off now, it's only 72...only suppose to get to 78* today, but think we will top that....was suppose to storm last night, but it didn't happen.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jul 8, 2007)

Looking good NW. Thankfully I'm working nights, really hot and muggy down south here. Wife and son are flying to Phoenix Tues for three weeks, I'm sure I will be hearing all about heat soon. Maybe I will get her one of those steamers for a welcome home present



.Storms forecast for tonight, maybe a break is on the way.


----------



## chevyguy65 (Jul 8, 2007)

NW,


Where did you get the steamer ? I dont think Ive ever seen the hose attached to one. Is this a homemade device? Can you show me some pictures of the one you have?


BTW we are expecting 95* today with a heat index of 105 !! At 10 am its about 84* and 70+% humidity


Chevy


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 8, 2007)

Chevy...here is a Topic on Steam Juice Extraction...


http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1632








I got mine from Back to Basics many years ago..it has held up real well...Many companies are making them now and you can get them OnLine at back to Basics and eBay ...do a Google Search for Steam Juicers and see what comes up.


Waldo and other members have gotten them from various places...
Go with a Stainless Steel one....pricey, but mine is probably near 20 years old...I always made drinking juice and bought wine...silly me!!!! Then starting making wine, so it has gotten even more use and no berry is left un-tried. 
Highly recommend them if you make fruit wines.


----------



## chevyguy65 (Jul 9, 2007)

NW,
Thanks for the quick response. The Topic you posted on steam extraction was very nice. I will be searching for a steamerfor the Chevy arsenal.
( I wonder if a radiator from a 67' Chevelle will work?



)


----------



## swillologist (Jul 9, 2007)

If you use one chevy. I think I would try to get all of the anti-freeze out of it.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 9, 2007)

That anti freeze may add a dimension to the wine that will propel a whole new craze of botique wines.






That Strawberry Must looks "liscious" NW...Whats your recipe for 6 gallon?*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 9, 2007)

Looks even better today...24 hours into fermentaion... 






~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~STRAWBERRY/RED GRAPE WINE~~~~~~~~~~~~


20 1/2# FROZEN STRAWBERRIES.....[steam extracted 2 1/2+ gallons juice]
2 500mil WINEXPERT RED GRAPE CONCENTRATE
6 1/2 CAMPDEN TABLETS
7 tsp ACID BLEND
4 tsp LIQUID TANNIN
8# SUGAR
2 oz TOASTED OAK CHIPS
2 VANILLA BEANS


Water to 6 1/2 gallons...S.G. 1.084


NEXT DAY:
3 tsp PECTIC ENZYME
6 tsp YEAST NUTRIENT
3 tsp YEAST ENERGIZER
2 pk RED STAR MONTRACHET YEAST


And just to "kick it up a notch" I added 10 toasted black peppercorns ...."BAMMM!!!!"...We'll see if that adds some spiciness.


The last batch with this same recipe was the best Strawberry Wine yet...The Peppercorns are a new one to this batch.


I might also add some oak to the secondary carboy just till the following racking.


This WinExpert Red Grape Concentrate is sibling bottles to some that is acting like it has it's own yeast culture...so time will tell as to the outcome of this wine.....



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Jul 9, 2007)

2 packets of yeast, just to be sure or did you have a slow ferment with 1?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 9, 2007)

When I do 6 gallons + plus a half or so more for topping up...I always use 2 packages of yeast...It's cheap and good insurance....If one package can do 1-6...I figure 6 +1/2 gallons is pushing it....Never have had a slow ferment using 2 packages....


How about you??? What do you use on your scratch wines that go over the 6 gallon mark???


----------



## Waldo (Jul 9, 2007)

Damn that looks good NW !!! Thanks for posting the recipe. Not sure about that roasted peppercorn though but will await the outcome and a full report from you.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 9, 2007)

Whenever I do a scratch wine I make 6 1/2 gallons and always use
1 packy without any problems especially using nutrient and energizer.
Theres nothing wrong with using 2 though so continue if it makes you
feel more secure, just more sediment to rack off I guess, I dont think
it would impart any off flavors.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 10, 2007)

The smallest batches I have made were 3 gallon ones...I used a whole package of yeast inthem and didn't find any yeasty flavors....I am planning about a 1to 2 gallon batch of Junebery wine....
Would you really use a whole package of yeast in a one gallon batch??? Would there be a lot of sediment using a whole package of yeast in a one gallon batch??


----------



## grapeman (Jul 10, 2007)

I don't bother to try to split the yeast packet. What you are providing is "seed" yeast to get the fermentation going. It multiplies to an approximate maximum the wine can handle. When the yeast reaches that maximum it can't reproduce anymore. So I don't see any problem with too much to begin with and don't think it influences the amount of lees much. A lot of the sediment comes from the solids in the must, not just the dead yeast.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 13, 2007)

Racked the Strawberry/Red Grape wine yesterday at S.G. 1.024....it smells and tastes good...even tho it is pretty raw at this stage... still like to taste it. 


I added more toasted oak to the secondary as there was not much hint of any yet, also added the vanilla bean back into the carboy....As for the toasted peppercorns...couldn't detect any spiciness at this point...maybe next time will put some in the secondary instead of the primary...


I rinsed off the vanilla beans and reused them...is this a 'No-no'??? I don't have many on hand at the moment.....


All is going well using the bottles of red grape concentrate, the sibling bottles are in the fridge to be returned. Once in the fridge the bulginess of the bottles and foaming ceased.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Jul 13, 2007)

So I guess you cold stabilized those concentrates.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 13, 2007)

I guess you could call it that....They tamed down....


----------



## Waldo (Jul 14, 2007)

How's the Strawberry coming NW? Stick it up close to your monitor and let me sniff it


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 12, 2007)

Racked the Strawberry Wine today....It tastes a little too fruity [flabby].....It's good, but doesn't have enough bite to it....maybe should have left the oak, vanilla beans and peppercorns in there longer.


Do you think I could add more acid blend and tannin at this point???? It's been going for about 5 weeks now and is in the 'clearing stage'....


I used 
7 tsp ACID BLEND
4 tsp LIQUID TANNIN
In a 6 1/2 gallon batch. 
Used only 2 oz of toasted oak for a few days in the primary with the other 'flavorings'.


I have no idea about the level...I need an "Acid Test Kit for Dummies".


----------



## Wade E (Aug 12, 2007)

The accuvin test is VERY EASY and Im a dummy when it comes to this
stuff, The only time it doesnt work for me is with a dark red wine. I
think the addition of acid if you so desire would be fine at any point
but like sweetening, is hard to lower but can be done with calcium
carb. but lets not get to that point. Maybe it just needs some time to
let its true flavor come out!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 12, 2007)

With this racking some didn't fit into the carboy, so it was put conveniently into a glass.........I tasted some more of it......it's getting better with age as the day goes by.........


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 9, 2007)

Bottled the Strawberry/Red Grape wine today... 














It had been stable and clear for awhile and I need carboys....so seemed like a good day to get it in the bottle. 


It is a nice red wine full of Strawberry flavor...

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks good and sounds delicious!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 9, 2007)

The addition of the extra acid and a little time under its belt was all it needed then?
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Waldo (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks mighty good NW.......So what will the carboys be entertaining now?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 9, 2007)

Wade...I didn't add any more acid. Today it just tasted right...tasting better with every sip.


Waldo....mixed up a Chokecherry Wine before the bottling bucket/primary knew what hit it. In a few days going to try a Sandcherry/Red Grape...Usually I mixed the Sandcherries with the Chokecherries....this way making them at the same time I can blend at bottling time, maybe try it withsome bottles of each and a blend...time will tell......Ain't this fun.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes it is !!


----------

